

Ask YC: good service/api to send emails? - petervandijck

For a community site, I'm sending lots of emails, but the more I send (all opt-in), the more end up in spam filters. Is there an affordable (so I can send 100s or 1000s of emails a day for a reasonable cost) service with a simple API that lets me send email? I want to use one so that they can worry about contacting ISPs about not being spam etc...
======
petervandijck
I'm currently sending a few 100 a day, expect to send 1000s of emails a day.
Again, this is all opted in, but a lot of them still get lost in spamfilters,
that's the main problem.

------
NonEUCitizen
at his startup school talk, dhs mentioned:

<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/>

not sure if it's considered affordable.

------
ruslan
man 8 sendmail

ps. and yes, you will get into spam lists no matter what you send, and you
will have to cope with it as everyone else does.

------
petervandijck
So there's no service that solves this? Damn..

